# help i need advice on what foods to eat



## Guest (Nov 7, 2001)

i have been to see the doctor on many occasions but they are unable to give me a diet to follow for ibs. can any you advice methank you


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2001)

I have had fantastic results by following the advise in a book called "Eating for IBS: 175 Delicious, Nutritious, Low-Fat, Low-Residue Recipes to Stabilize the Touchiest Tummy" by Heather Van Vorous (a fellow sufferer). I will tell you what my diet is but I strongly strongly recommend you buy this book. I used to get D attacks about every other day, but since I changed my diet under the guidance of this book, I have essentially been "cured" (i.e., zero attacks). I completely (and I mean completely) avoid the following foods:1. tomato products like spaghetti sauce and tomatoes themselves (I can however eat ketchup)2. raw vegetables (especially lettuce; I do eat small amounts of carrots, broccolli, and cucumbers, but only during meals heavy in fiber like rice, pasta or bread)3. nuts4. fatty food (no butter, no oil, and no fried food of any kind; at restaurants I always ask to have oil and butter eliminated from the dish I order)5. dairy products (no milk, yogurt, ice cream, etc.)- Every morning before breakfast I have one dose of Citrucel (soluble fiber) with 2 cups of water, one Centrum and one Caltrate (600 mg Calcium).- Every evening before dinner I have another does of Citrucel, and one CaltratePlus (600 mg calcium, 200 IU Vitamin D).- Breakfast: two slices of bread with either honey or small amount of jam.- Lunch: turkey/ham sandwich with mushroom and/or small amount of hot peppers (NO lettuce, tomato, oil, vinegar, mayo)- Dinner: Always lots of soluble fiber like rice, pasta, cous cous, potato, or bread. Baked chicken and pork are good. Even hamburger is okay, but I usually eat only 3/4 of the burger and I eat it slowly. I also eat low fat veggie burgers. I can tolerate small amounts of lean steak. The key at dinner is to not over eat! Dessert: small chocolate bar; no fat cookies.Snack: backed potato chips; pretzels.- Drinks: avoid orange juice, lemonade, and soda. I almost exclusively drink either water or ice tea.I hope this helps.Good luck.


----------



## harmonize (Sep 10, 2001)

The cookbook Harmonize Your Eating and Feel Fit as a Fiddle was written for people with I.B.D. The author ran into the same situation as you. Check out the website at www.crohns_ibd.homestead.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2001)

I am with you entirely! Heather Van Vorus's recipes on the net (there are links from here) helped to stablize. For me I read ALL the free stuff she put on the net and this is how started to understand nutrition and eating. My two favorite stabilizing foods that work for me is rice porriage and yam soup. Sounds boring, but the intestines love it


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

most of us vary on what we can and can't eat. i can't eat meat, dairy, eggs, anything with preservatives, colorings, or unnecessary addititives. i'm fine with all raw fruits and veggies as long as they don't have waxes and preservatives on them. i'm also fine with breads, spicey foods, nuts, olive and peanut oils, hot foods, etc.try to start with the bland elimination diet.. clear liquids to plain foods.. adding a little each day. a nutritionist or dietician could help.


----------



## harmonize (Sep 10, 2001)

Check out www.crohns_ibd.homestead.com for a cookbook that follows closely those foods you can eat. You won't find any bread recipes as such, but a substitute that works well! All the best!


----------



## Sally Jane (Jan 14, 2001)

My best suggestion for this is to make your own diet. After reading some of these posts I find I am not like most except for the really fatty foods, most tomato products, lettuce, etc. The thing that helped me THE MOST (at my doctors suggestion) was to keep a food log of EVERYTHING I ate and how I felt afterward. Sometimes you don't get the effects until the next day and it is really funny to write down ALL the things you eat! After a whole month of this he took the log and studied it at length. He discovered things I never would have. Anytime I ate onions or even had onions in it always affected me. I never realized that. Now I use onion salt or powder even to cook with. That little assignment helped me the most since we all are so different. Try it and see if it doesn't help. And if it doesn't, it is really funny to see all the strange things you consume in a month!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi, I've heard that Heather's book is great too. But I wonder why she'd suggest eating a chocolate bar for dessert? I love chocolate myself (and have a bite or two from time to time), but I know I must avoid it for the most part. Usually chocolate - though good-quality dark chocolate actually has some healthful benefits - is a BIG NO-NO for IBSers/GERDers and others with other autonomic nervous system problems. Also, it's best not to end a dinner with dessert, since sugar can undo the good benefits of other foods. (I'm being a bit hypocritical here, as I love dessert and would eat it all the time if I could.







) So, anyway, I don't understand. Anybody?


----------



## mrs d (Nov 19, 2001)

hello there after many painfull years i've found not to eat onions+anything with white flour.bread,doughnuts,french stick.scones but pasta seems ok?strange isnt it?


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

I have UC & found that Heathers info' really has helped me. I was eating a lot of fats without even realising it ie) oily tahini on rice cakes & lots of insoluble fibre in the form of raisins & vegetables with fibrous skins that aren't easliy digested. Have now substituted these for soluble fibre veggies such as squashes, parsnips & carrotts & am having fewer attacks of running to the toilet 5 times in the space of an hour in the morning.


----------



## TroubledHeart (Apr 8, 2002)

Hip-I've been reading Heathers 2nd book "The First Year" about IBS and she wrote that she can stand the chocolate bar because she ate it after consuming all that soluable fiber. And I believe it was a "mini" candy bar. You kno those ones they give out to kids that tease us adults??!!...lolPersonally, I cant eat chocolate no matter what, though it is a weakness. But I'm also lactose which makes it worse for me.


----------



## vcarlos (Apr 26, 2002)

Hope this helps:I think every patient is diferent, in my case i have no problem with any vegetables, but do have serious problems with dairy foods, even the "low fat" kinds, i do have problems with greasy meals, i avoid them, and since i do, i have less attacks, and i do mean MANY LESS, soda pops give me gas and sometimes even pain, i'd avoid them, no problem with juices, in my case, no problem with meat as long as it is not greasy or fried.Hope this Helps, but again, gsmith8, has problems with other kinds of food too, i think you can tell wich foods aren't good for you, and try to avoid them yourself, i've noticed that the things i mention here cause me gas, or sudden attacks, so i on my own started to avoid them. You might have intolerance to other foods as well, or maybe less.Good luck


----------



## Lindatharp (Apr 28, 2002)

Hi! Wow, no foods seemed to be working for me UNTIL I tried Elaine Gottschall's books on healthy diet for many intestinal problems. She recommends the "Specific Carbohydrate Diet". No flours or sugars or dairy (except eggs and dry curd cottage cheese). You can have fresh and frozen veggies, no canned, no taters or pastas (ouch.....my favorites!). I will add pastas eventually, no tomato products except for tomato juice (pure, no sugars or starches). You can have all meats except smoked or prepared like cold cuts packages. I can even have a cocktail in the evening if I choose. So far, 2 days, so good. Let me know if any of you have tried this and how you did on it. I know variations of this diet probably work also.Linda


----------

